# Does anyone have any good references for utility billing methods or sample problems on billing?



## PEoct (Aug 6, 2014)

can someone refer any good reference for utility billing methods,

i was not able to answer single question on test last time. online to couldn't find much 

thankyou


----------



## iwire (Aug 6, 2014)

PEoct said:


> can someone refer any good reference for utility billing methods,
> 
> i was not able to answer single question on test last time. online to couldn't find much
> 
> thankyou


what was the question? check your pm


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 6, 2014)

I will pm you some info.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 11, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]I would appreciate if you pass the info to me as well.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Thanks in advance.[/SIZE]


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 11, 2014)

Is this a topic on the exam or are you just looking for self enrichment?

It looks like the only metering is VOM metering and Wattmeter.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 11, 2014)

I would expect the "Demand and Energy Management" category to cover questions based on utility billing methods.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 12, 2014)

Moonlight said:


> [SIZE=medium]I would appreciate if you pass the info to me as well.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Thanks in advance.[/SIZE]


I will grab it tomorrow and forward it on to you and PEoct.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 14, 2014)

Check your emails.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 14, 2014)

KatyLied said:


> Moonlight said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=medium]I would appreciate if you pass the info to me as well.[/SIZE]
> ...








PEoct said:


> can someone refer any good reference for utility billing methods,
> 
> i was not able to answer single question on test last time. online to couldn't find much
> 
> thankyou


Check your emails.


----------



## panna1 (Aug 14, 2014)

can you please send the material to me too?

thanks in advance

panna


----------



## MTO (Aug 21, 2014)

I would appreciate that information also


----------



## brianbui (Aug 25, 2014)

I would appreciate that you can email the info to me as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PEoct (Aug 25, 2014)

send me your email addresses will forward u whatever i have. its not much though


----------



## Wheretostart (Aug 26, 2014)

Me too. I was totally lost, and had no clue what it is about. Please check your message box. Thanks


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 26, 2014)

If any one has any particular questions about this topic either post or send me a message. I work for an electric utility and one of my job requirements in a previous role was to manually recalculate electric bills for commercial and industrial customers. I don't claim to be an expert but I have a good grasp of utility billing methods.


----------



## teazer (Sep 2, 2014)

Send to me also please.


----------



## EEgator PE (Sep 3, 2014)

Please copy me as well. Thanks


----------



## Divi (Sep 9, 2014)

Could someone please forward this to me too?

Thank you!!


----------



## brianbui (Sep 10, 2014)

Please email to me a copy as well.

Thanks,


----------



## ali1361 (Sep 11, 2014)

I would like to have it as well. I appreciate it in advance.


----------



## junkie (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello. I would appreciate a copy as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brianbui (Feb 9, 2016)

[SIZE=medium]I would appreciate if you pass the info to me as well.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Thanks in advance.[/SIZE]


----------



## Kovz (Feb 10, 2016)

These slides may be of use

https://www.dropbox.com/s/quhx1j90dupehoy/Energy%20Managment.pdf?dl=0


----------



## K45 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello, Please send me a copy along.

Thanks.


----------



## doubleoinfo07 (Sep 27, 2016)

If you could forward a copy to me as well, I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Sep 27, 2016)

doubleoinfo07 said:


> If you could forward a copy to me as well, I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


For some reason I'm having trouble uploading.  I will PM you my email.  Respond back with yours and I should be able to forward that way.


----------



## sumanelectrical619 (Sep 30, 2016)

The main methods are: 

Hot Water capture Cold water allocation

Radio Utility Billing

Subtimers

Run Timer Allocation

Sumanth Electrical is an electrical maintenance Services Company in Hyderabad catering to entire South region within the country and beyond.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 3, 2016)

Don't remember if I've responded to everyone who needs this info but if I haven't message me your email and I will forward rate info.  For some reason I sometime have trouble uploading.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2016)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> Don't remember if I've responded to everyone who needs this info but if I haven't message me your email and I will forward rate info.  For some reason I sometime have trouble uploading.


Every now and again you have to go through your "my files" area of your profile to clean things out when you've reached the pre-defined capacity.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 3, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Every now and again you have to go through your "my files" area of your profile to clean things out when you've reached the pre-defined capacity.


Thanks!


----------

